# Anyone know if Dick Staal book is available in english?



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

http://dickstaal.com/index.html

Thanks.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

as far as I know it isnt available in english, you can send Dick Staal an e-mail to ask, if you want to know for sure.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I couldn't see anywhere to click for contact info on the translated enlish page on the website.


----------



## R Janssen (Jul 25, 2008)

Saw him work a dog tracking once, Awesome to see.! :wink:

The book is only in Dutch, and even that book is sold out if I'm correct.
Best is to drop a email to the Publisher for more info.

EDIT : email publisher : [email protected]
(Book : Jong geleerd oud gedaan by Dick Staal)


----------



## jan reuvekamp (Oct 9, 2006)

René Hendriks said:


> Saw him work a dog tracking once, Awesome to see.! :wink:
> 
> The book is only in Dutch, and even that book is sold out if I'm correct.
> Best is to drop a email to the Publisher for more info.
> ...


For this book you can mail himself. For the new book see the site form TS. In februari is seminair with Dick in Holland

Jan


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

He he look at that puppy doing object gard 
That is just awsome !


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

And look at this litle thing. Just to cool
http://dickstaal.com/film6.html


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

andreas broqvist said:


> And look at this litle thing. Just to cool
> http://dickstaal.com/film6.html


My goodness that was cute!


----------



## Phil Dodson (Apr 4, 2006)

> Has any one been able to find out if the book has been published in english as of yet?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Phil Dodson said:


> > Has any one been able to find out if the book has been published in english as of yet?


I received a pm from a relative of Dick's. The book is being translated into english and should be done around April, and should be available sometime after that.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely keep us posted on when/if that happens, Jen!


----------



## Brent Dell (Oct 10, 2009)

Any updates on this book being available in english yet? I have e-mailed the publisher but had no reply.........


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

Id be very interested in knowing as well!!


----------

